
Smart retail. Understanding when someone views an item in store – buys online - zdebrine
https://spotsense.io/integrations.html
======
zdebrine
Sending location events to tools like Amplitude and Mixpanel can lead to some
super interesting insights. Bring the real world online with SpotSense!

